# Polplar sawing



## Mizer (May 30, 2012)

Sawed a couple poplar logs for a friend of mine. This job took twice as long as normal because of him being a bail bondsman and having to be on the phone and going and bailing folks out of jail. I live in a county where being a bail bondsman is good business. 
[attachment=6211]
[attachment=6212]


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Jun 30, 2012)

What do you use the Poplar for? I have access to LOTS of it, but never knew what to use it for. I've heard of guys using in in projects they plan on painting, but I'm not really interested in covering up wood.


----------



## EricJS (Jun 30, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> What do you use the Poplar for? I have access to LOTS of it, but never knew what to use it for. I've heard of guys using in in projects they plan on painting, but I'm not really interested in covering up wood.



If you look in many (commercial) furniture showrooms you'll find that lots of "cherry" furniture is made of poplar & stained red. Soft maple and a few others are commonly used as well but poplar makes a good "substitute cherry."


----------



## Mizer (Jun 30, 2012)

I should have been more specific in my description. What I was sawing was Tulip Poplar or Yellow Poplar. It is our state tree here on TN. and as rbaccus pointed out and as you can see by the pics. it grows very large. There is a tree that has a similar name "Popular" or as my northern family and friends say "popol" I think it is a smaller tree and I am not sure about the usage for it. Here in the TN. we use Poplar for everything from construction framing to furniture. When I bought my house I went out back and cut down one poplar tree and sided over half my house with it. Most of all the framing is also poplar. It is one of the most wieldy used woods around here I have sawed many millions of BDF of it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2012)

Tulip poplar is the common poplar species you will find at most big box stores and lumber yards. It is a soft hard wood. Good for all sorts of things, easy to work and tools well, great for a secondary wood in frame and case work. Not the same as the common poplar we yanks have in the north, and there are many species of poplar. We have some tulip poplar but not as much. I would rather use any poplar rather than pine. Some tulip poplar can have green and brown streaking in it. It's a great wood and under appreciated.


----------

